# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال > اقتصاد العربيه >  41 مليون درهم خسائر "تمويل" الإماراتية في الربع الأول من 2009

## الحصن نيوز

قالت شركة تمويل الإماراتية إنها منيت بخسارة صافية خلال الربع الأول من 2009، بلغت قيمتها 41 مليون درهم، وذلك بعد قيامها بتجنيب 52 مليون رهم مخصصات احتياطية (الدولار

تفاصيل الخبر هنا..

----------

